# Meal Prep / Cooking Tips / Nutrient Measurements



## Voyagersixone (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi

for those of you that I’ve had the pleasure to get to know - you know that for a variety of reasons... I’ve almost never cooked. So, naturally I have a lot of questions. 

I’ve gotten a lot of private advice from guys like CJ and Gibs (thanks boys), but I still have piles of really remedial/infant-level questions. I’m a google pro and have done some research here, but I thought I’d start a thread that would cohesively bring together some of that knowledge in one place in case there are people like me out there that are legit anxious about doing something they never have. 

Kind of a long list, but any feedback would be really appreciated... both for me and posterity. 


*Equipment*

1. What cooking equipment do you prefer and why? I’ve heard a lot of talk about crockpots and barbecues... and others even say a George Foreman grill or stovetop. 

2. Of the above - is there equipment that would be more “on the go”/little time vs someone with a bit more time to nurture it?

3. Any particular scales that are liked? And would they be useful for all foods or only certain ones?


*Preparing/Measuring*

1. There are a million recipe sites out there and lots of those resources. But for kicks, are there any favorite recipe sites? 

2. Any personal preferences on rubs vs marinades vs spices vs plain? 

3. Is there anything you’d advise staying away from when preparing a dish?

4. When it comes to actually calculating nutrition - MyFitnessPal is easy for things that exist already. But what if you’ve made your own marinade? Do you take a portion of each additive and add to the overall meal based on how much was included? This is where I suffer understanding especially, so please feel free to break it down to me like I was a toddler.
*

Schedule/Buying/Storing*

1. I’ve heard the strategy of Monday/Wednesday prep keeps things from getting too funky due to getting old. That work well for everyone? 

2. Any preference of Tupperware vs foil vs plastic wrap vs zip locks for daily storage?

3. Any favorite places to shop for meat? Quality of a local butcher vs Walmart vs etc?

4. Do you buy in bulk and freeze or weekly?


Again, I know quite the list. Feel free to add anything you think would be helpful. And many, many thanks.


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2020)

Definitely find a handful of "go-to" meals that you enjoy, that you can cook in bulk, that have decent macro breakdowns for your goals. Consistency is key to all of this, and THE LESS THINKING THAT YOU HAVE TO DO, THE BETTER. You eventually want it to be like a computer program, that you just run.

Make larger dinners, so you have leftovers. Less meals that you have to cook or think about. 

Use a digital scale, the manual one's have bands inside them, not as accurate. 

If you make custom meals/marinades/sauces, you can save  them on MFP so you don't have to continuously enter them.

Cooking in bulk, divide it into (x) number of equal servings/containers, average the cals/macros out over that number of meals.

Crockpots are great, chili, stews, etc... Deeeeeee-lish!!! 

Use a variety of spices, it prevents boredom and palate fatigue. Especially on chicken.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 4, 2020)

I think CJ covered a good bit. I'm still trying to learn how to eat right. Meaning, being consistent with the amount of protein, carbs, fats on a day to day. I also had an issue with timing. I would go hours without eating and then stuff my face until I was visibly bloated. There are old threads all over the place on this forum that have the answers you're looking for. 

On weekends I'll get my stockpot amd crock pot going at the same time. I'll cook a few different meals and store them in the black Tupperware food prep that walmart has for like 5 bucks for 10 or whatever the **** it is. It's cheap though. 

Cooking is awesome. Dishes, not so much
 Invest in a dishwasher with or without hands.


----------



## bogie418 (Mar 4, 2020)

I would suggest....

get a good rice cooker 
get a indoor electric grill (or bbq if you can go outside)
get an air fryer -the ninja 
get a good non stick pan for eggs
digital scale -walmart

glass Tupperware/storage-walmart

I have every dam kitchen gadget thing you can think of, and I really just use these things everyday
eggs, meat, rice, meat, rice meat, potatoes, meat, repeat, 

There is no love in bodybuilding food.


----------



## HeiseTX (Mar 4, 2020)

I don't have an oven. What should I invest in while traveling? slow cooker? blender?


----------



## German89 (Mar 4, 2020)

My Meal prep is Super simple.  I like to keep it easy.

Basa Fish 
Greek Yogurt
Ground Beef
Egg whites/whole eggs.
Rice
PB
LUCKY CHARMS
annddd... I feel like that's it.  Apple and usually pineapple when I work.  Since I'm cutting cases of pineapple, honeydew, cantaloupe.  and a billion watermelon. 

I cook my weeks rice, weigh it up all... then cook. re weigh, and divide the portions.  Baggied.
Everything else is portioned, weighted raw, cooked, and packed up for the week.

I get 2oz portion cups, and put my PB in it. 

When I work, it's gross but, I don't even care, so used to it... Pre cook 3 to 5 days worth of egg whites... 

Ground beef is my last meal so, I don't worry about that, just weigh it raw and cook with onions and soy, two over easy eggs.


----------



## Trump (Mar 4, 2020)

Get a wife like bricks has, think she does all his for him the lucky man


----------



## German89 (Mar 4, 2020)

HeiseTX said:


> I don't have an oven. What should I invest in while traveling? slow cooker? blender?


you can buy induction burners.

Slow cooker can help.  even a small toaster oven. 

always travel for work? you also have the option of finding a company to make your meals for you.  there are plenty of options.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 4, 2020)

Trump said:


> Get a wife like bricks has, think she does all his for him the lucky man



Yes and I am very fortunate and grateful.


----------



## German89 (Mar 4, 2020)

Voy. Pay me. I'll do it. 

Labeled. Dated. Weighted. Whatever.


----------



## Trump (Mar 4, 2020)

do you do extras?



German89 said:


> Voy. Pay me. I'll do it.
> 
> Labeled. Dated. Weighted. Whatever.


----------



## German89 (Mar 4, 2020)

Trump said:


> do you do extras?



Like chores?

Itll cost ya, "extras"


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Like chores?
> 
> Itll cost ya, "extras"



I love you, G. 
I can’t even with how much I love you. 
actually, I’m thinking hard about the meal prep offer. thats super sweet. 

im also considering the extras... a day in a French maids outfit just so I can brag to the boys that you and I got to hang out with you like that.


----------



## Trump (Mar 4, 2020)

she can lend yours 



Voyagersixone said:


> I love you, G.
> I can’t even with how much I love you.
> actually, I’m thinking hard about the meal prep offer. thats super sweet.
> 
> im also considering the extras... a day in a French maids outfit just so I can brag to the boys that you and I got to hang out with you like that.


----------



## CJ (Mar 4, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> I love you, G.
> I can’t even with how much I love you.
> actually, I’m thinking hard about the meal prep offer. thats super sweet..



I hope she cooks you LIVER!!! :32 (16):


----------



## German89 (Mar 4, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> I love you, G.
> I can’t even with how much I love you.
> actually, I’m thinking hard about the meal prep offer. thats super sweet.
> 
> im also considering the extras... a day in a French maids outfit just so I can brag to the boys that you and I got to hang out with you like that.



best you take a picture... "pics or it didn't happen".


----------



## German89 (Mar 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I hope she cooks you LIVER!!! :32 (16):



Sure. 

They're his meals so... If that's what he wants, I'll cook it.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 4, 2020)

Trump said:


> she can lend yours



HAHAHAHAHAHA sharing is caring. 



German89 said:


> Sure.
> 
> They're his meals so... If that's what he wants, I'll cook it.



only to lure CJ over for dinner. 
But even then... ugh. Livah. GAG.


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I hope she cooks you LIVER!!! :32 (16):



Hey, I like liver!


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2020)

Jin said:


> Hey, I like liver!



Running joke, I eat it every Tuesday.


----------

